# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي مؤلفات أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني الأندلسي المالكي

## إسحاق ابن راهوية

الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبيه أجمعين و على التابعين و تابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

أما بعد،

أتقدم للإخوة طلبة العلم ممن لديهم خبرة و إطلاع على فهارس المخطوطات و الكتب الصادرة حديثا بهذا السؤال
ما هي مؤلفات أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني الأندلسي السلفي المالكي صاحب القصيدة النونية في عقيدة أهل السنة و جماعة و بارك الله فيكم


أخوكم في الله من الجزائر.......

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

لا يعرف للإمام أبي محمد عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني الأندلسي المالكي إلا النونية المشهورة, وتاريخ الأندلس وهذ الأخير مفقود

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أين أجد ترجمة هذا العَلَم,أرجو الدلالة على مظانها؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

سأذكر لك ما جاء في ترجمته 
 الإمام القحطاني إمام علم كبير, لكن ترجمته  غير موسعة ولا تتجاوز بضعة  أسطر إن لم نقل بضع كلمات , وهناك خلاف في عام وفاته, فمنهم من يقول عام 379 أو 383 هـ ومنهم من يقول توفي عام 387 هـ , واختلهوا في اسمه أيضا, فاسمه  المشهور عندنا هو أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني الأندلسي, لكن في  التراجم وجدت اسماء عدة , فهناك من يسميه محمد بن عبدالله القحطاني  الأندلسي, ومنهم من ينعته بأبي عبد الله محمد بن صالح القحطاني، المعافري، الاندلسي،  المالكي (وهذا هو الصحيح والله أعلم ,كما سيأتي), وأيضا أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الأندلسي القحطاني السلفي المالكي.

قال الإمام  ابو سعد عبد الكريم بن محمد بن منصور التميمي المعروف بالسمعاني المتوفى  سنة 562هـ في كتابه الأنساب (455/4)عندما ذكر نسب القحطانيين, ومنهم :أبو  عبد الله بن صالح بن السمح بن صالح بن هاشم بن غريب القحطاني المالكي  المعافري الاندلسي.
وقال غنجار، في " تاريخ بخارى ": هو محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن السمح  المعافري الاندلسي، كان فقيها حافظا، جمع " تاريخا " لاهل الاندلس.
روى عن محمد بن رفاعة، ومحمد بن الوضاح، وإبراهيم بن القزاز، والحسن بن سعد، وأحمد بن حزم، والقاسم بن أصبغ، الاندلسبين.
وسمع بالشام خيثمة بن سليمان الاطرابلسي، وببغداد إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار.
ذكره أبو سعيد الادريسي في " تاريخ سمرقند "، وقال: أبو عبد الله الفقيه  القحطاني، قدم علينا سمرقند قبل الخمسين والثلاثمائة، وكتب بها عن مشايخنا،  وأكثر عنهم، وجمع " تاريخا للاندلسيين "، سمعناه منه بسمرقند، وكان من أفاضل الناس، ومن ثقاتهم، جمع من الحديث شيئا لا  يوصف، من مشايخ الاندلس، والمغرب والشام والحجاز والعراق والجبال وخراسان  وما وراء النهر، ومات رحمه الله ببخارى في نيف وسبعين وثلاثمائة.
ذكره الحاكم أبو عبد الله في " تاريخ نيسابور "، فقال: محمد بن صالح بن  محمد بن سعد بن نزار بن عمر بن ثعلبة القحطاني المعافري الفقيه أبو عبد  الله الاندلسي المالكي، وكان ممن رحل من المغرب إلى المشرق، وإنا اجتمعنا  بهمذان، في شوال سنة إحدى وأربعين وثلاثمائة، فتوجه منها إلى أصبهان وقد  كان سمع في بلاده وبمصر من أصحاب يونس بن عبد الاعلى، وأبي إبراهيم المزني،  وبالحجاز من أبي سعيد بن الاعرابي، وبالشام من خيثمة بن سليمان، وبالجزيرة  من أصحاب علي بن حرب، وببغداد من إسماعيل الصفار، ورد نيسابور في ذي الحجة  سنة إحدى وأربعين، وسمع الكثير، ثم خرج إلى مرو، ومنها إلى أبي بكر بن  حنيف فبقي بها إلى أن توفي رحمه الله ببخارى، في رجب ثلاث وثمانين  وثلاثمائة.
وقال غنجار: توفي أبو عبد الله الاندلسي ببخارى، سنة تسع وسبعين وثلاثمائة . اهـ

وقال الإمام الحافظ أبو القاسم علي بن الحسن ابن هبة الله بن عبد الله الشافعي المعروف بابن عساكر  والمتوفى سنة 571 هـ في تاريخه (270/35) : محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سعد بن نزار بن عمرو بن ثعلبة أبو عبد الله القحطاني المعافري الأندلسي الفقيه المالكي سمع خيثمة بن سليمان وأبا سعيد بن الأعرابي وإسماعيل بن محمد الصفار وأبا يزن حمير  بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله الحميري وبكر بن حماد التاهرتي وغيرهم  روى عنه الحاكم أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو سهل محمد بن نصروية بن  أحمد المروزي وأبو القاسم بن حبيب المفسر أخبرنا أبو القاسم زاهر بن طاهر أنبأنا أبو بكر البيهقي أنبأنا أبو سهل محمد بن روية نصروية بن أحمد المروزي حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح المعافري حدثنا أبو يزن الحميري نا إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عفير بن عبد العزيز بن زرعة ابن سيف بن ذي يزن حدثني عمي أحمد بن حبيش بن عبد العزيز حدثني أبي عفير حدثني أبي عبد العزيز بن  عفير حدثني أبي زرعة بن سيف بن ذي يزن قال كتب إلي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) كتابا هذا نسخته فذكرها وفيها ومن يكن على يهوديته أو نصرانيته فإنه لا يغير عنها وعليه الجزية على كل حالم ذكر وأنثى حر أو عبد دينار أو قيمته من المغافر  لم يزد على هذا .( 11245 ) أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الصمد بن محمد بن عمر بن عبد الله وأبو محمد الحسن بن محمد البهشتي البغويان بها قالا أنبأنا عمر بن أحمد بن محمد بن الخليل البغوي حدثنا أبي الفقيه أبو  حامد أحمد بن محمد بن الخليل إملاء أنشدنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد ابن حبيب أنشدنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح الأندلسي

  ودعت قلبي ساعة التوديع * وأطعت قلبي وهو غير مطيع
 إن لم أشيعهم فقد شيعتهم * بمشيعين تنفسي ودموعي

 قرأت على أبي القاسم زاهر بن طاهر الشحامي  عن أبي بكر البيهقي أنبأنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سعد بن نزار بن عمرو بن ثعلبة القحطاني المعافري أبو عبد الله الأندلسي المالكي وكان ممن رحل من المغرب إلى المشرق فإنا اجتمعنا بهمذان سنة إحدى وأربعين فتوجه منها إلى أصبهان وكان قد سمع في بلاده وبمصر من أصحاب يونس بن عبيد  وأبي إبراهيم المزني وبالحجاز وبالشام وبالجزيرة من أصحاب علي بن حرب وببغداد  ورد نيسابور في ذي الحجة سنة إحدى وأربعين وسمع الكثير ثم خرج إلى مرو ومنها إلى أبي بكر بن جنب  فبقي بها يعني ببخارى إلى أن توفي رحمه الله  ببخارى في رجب من سنة ثلاث وثمانين وثلاثمائة.اهـ

وقال الإمام الأنصاري في مختصر تاريخ دمشق (16/7)
محمد بن صالح بن محمد
ابن سعد بن نزار بن عمرو بن ثعلبة أبو عبد الله القحطاني المعافري الأندلسي الفقيه المالكي روى عن أبي يزن الحميري، بسنده إلى أبي زرعة بن سيف بن ذي يزن قال: كتب إلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتاباً، هذا نسخته، فذكرها، وفيها: " ومن يكن على يهوديته أو نصرانيته، فإنه لا يغير عنها، وعليه الجزية، على كل حالم ذكر وأنثى، حر أو عبد دينار، أو قيمته من المغافر " لم يزد على هذا.
توفي محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سعد،ببخارى، في رجب من سنة ثلاث وثمانين وثلاث مئة.اهـ

وقال الإمام الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام (375/6), في وفيات سنة ثلاث وثمانين وثلاثمئة: محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سعد بن نزار، أبو عبد الله القحطاني الأندلسي الفقيه المالكي. سمع: بكر بن حماد التاهرتي، وإسماعيل الصفار، وأبا سعيد بن الأعرابي وخيثمة الأطرابلسي، وجماع، ورحل إلى المشرق، وحج.
روى عنه: الحاكم، وأبو القاسم بن حبيب المفسر، وأبو سهل محمد بن نصرويه، والمروزي.
وتوفي ببخارى في رجب.اهـ

وقال العلامة المقري المغربي (ت 1041)في كتابه نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب (142/2): أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح القحطاني، المعافري الأندلسي المالكي  رحل إلى المشرق فسمع بالشام خيثمة بن سليمان، وبمكّة أبا سعيد ابن الأعرابي، وببغداد إسماعيل بن محمد الصفّار، وسمع بالمغرب بكر ابن حماد التّاهرتي ومحمد بن وضاح وقاسم بن أصبغ، وبمصر جماعة من أصحاب يونس والمزني. روى عنه أبو عبد الله الحاكم وقال: اجتمعنا به بهمذان، مات ببخارى سنة 383، وقيل: سنة ثمان، وقيل: سنة تسع وسبعين. وقال فيه أبو سعيد الإدريسي: إنّه كان من أفاضل الناس، ومن ثقاتهم. وقال غنجار: إنّه كان فقيهاً حافظاً، جمع تاريخاً لأهل الأندلس. وقال السمعاني فيه: كان فقيهاً حافظاً، رحل في طلب العلم إلى المشرق والمغرب، رحمه الله تعالى.اهـ


وفي الإعلام للزركلي ذكرما يلي : * (المعافري) * (..383 هـ =..- 993 م) محمد بن صالح القحطاني المعافري الاندلسي المالكي، أبو عبد الله: فاضل، من أهل قرطبة.
رحل إلى المشرق، فحج، ودخل العراق، وانصرف إلى خراسان.
وأخذ عن كثير ممن لقي من المحدثين.
قال ابن الفرضي: كان كتابة للحديث.
واستوطن بخارى وتوفي بها.
له كتاب في (تاريخ أهل الاندلس) , اهـ

وفي كتاب تراجم شعراء الموسوعة الشعرية(1645/1) قالوا :
عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني
? - ? هـ / ? - ? م
أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الأندلسي القحطاني السلفي المالكي.
كان فقيها حافظاً جمع تاريخاً لأهل الأندلس وقال أبو سعيد الإدريسي في تاريخ سمرقند أنه كان من أفضل الناس ومن ثقاتهم.
وقال السمعاني: كان فقيهاً حافظاً في طلب العلم إلى المشرق والمغرب له (قصيدة نونية مطبوعة).اهـ

ومن كل هذا الذي ذكرنا ه من التراجم يتضح لنا جلياـ أيها الأفاضل ـ أن اسم الإمام القحطاني هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن صالح بن محمد بن سعد بن نزار بن عمرو بن ثعلبة  القحطاني المعافري الأندلسي الفقيه المالكي (لا أبو محمد عبد الله ,المعروف عندنا) 
ويظهر ـ والله أعلم ـ ان الذين نقلوا الإسم قد وهمو فيه  فوقع خلط بين الكنية و الإسم

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

بارك الله فيك أخي العسري
لكن هل له مؤلفات أخرى؟

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أخي أبا عبد الله العسري يسّر الله أمرك كيف نزّلت هذه الترجمة التي هي لمحمد بن صالح القحطاني على القحطاني صاحب النونية وجزمتَ بذلك؟

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

ذكر الشيخنا العلامة عبد الكريم الخضير -حفظه الله- أن الإمام الحافظ القحطاني صاحب النونية ليست له ترجمة مفصلة إلآ ما ذكر في المتن الصوتي...
و أن إسمه أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد

فكيف أتيت بتلك التراجم و نسبتها لأبي محمد، أرجوا التوضيح و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

انتم تعلمون أن نونية الإمام القحطاني أشهر من نار عل علم ـ كما يقال ـ  وهو من أئمة الإسلام , فلا يمكن أن ينساه المؤرخون وأن لا يذكروا شيئا عنه وقد ترجموا لمن هو أدنى مكانة منه في العلم بل ترجموا حتى للفساق  والزنادقة .
ومما هو معلوم عندنا أن الإمام القحطاني له النونية وتاريخ الأندلس و توفي سنة 383 هـ 
وهذه العناصر هي التي اعتمدت عليها في بحثي المتواضع يعني: الإسم والكنية  , تاريخ الوفاة, والمؤلفات : 
(وأقرؤوا جيدا ما ذكرت فلا أريد تكرار ما قلت )

لكن لاحظت أن هناك خلافا في اسمه 

كما قال أيضا الشيخ صالخ بن سعد السحيمي في شرحه على النونية : 
اسمه عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني 
وقيل محمد بن صالح القحطاني 


إذن ,إذا كان الإمام القحطاني توفي في السنوات التي ذكرنا(383 أو 387 هـ) ,فلن يكون إلا محمد بن صالح القحطاني صاحب تاريخ الأندلس 

وحتى في في كتاب تراجم شعراء الموسوعة الشعرية(1645/1) قالوا :
عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني
? - ? هـ / ? - ? م
أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الأندلسي القحطاني السلفي المالكي.
كان فقيها حافظاً جمع تاريخاً لأهل الأندلس وقال أبو سعيد الإدريسي في تاريخ سمرقند أنه كان من أفضل الناس ومن ثقاتهم.
وقال السمعاني: كان فقيهاً حافظاً في طلب العلم إلى المشرق والمغرب له (قصيدة نونية مطبوعة).اهـ

وإذا رجعتم إلى كتاب السمعاني تجدون المذكور آنفا هو محمد بن صالح القحطاني 



 وأنا سأستمرـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ في البحث إن شاء الله ,وسأحاول أن أسأل بعض المشايخ عما توصلنا إليه . 


أقول ما قرأتموه وأستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم , وما كان من خطأ فمني و من الشيطان , وما كان من توفيق فمن الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

بارك الله فيك و وفقنا الله للحق في امور ديننا و دنيانا
آآمين

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضلquote]



> ومما هو معلوم عندنا أن الإمام القحطاني له النونية وتاريخ الأندلس و توفي سنة 383 هـ


ليس معلوما لدينا أخي الكريم أن القحطاني صاحب النونية هو القحطاني نفسه صاحب تاريخ الأندلس والبحث هو في هذه القضية.



> وهذه العناصر هي التي اعتمدت عليها في بحثي المتواضع يعني: الإسم والكنية  , تاريخ الوفاة, والمؤلفات


ثم ماذا؟ هل هذه العناصر تفيد فعلا أن المترجم له هو صاحب النونية؟!



> كما قال أيضا الشيخ صالخ بن سعد السحيمي في شرحه على النونية : 
> اسمه عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني 
> وقيل محمد بن صالح القحطاني


من قائله وما عمدته في ذلك؟ فإن كان يقصد أن صاحب الترجمة هو نفسه صاحب النونية فالبحث هو في هذا.



> إذا كان الإمام القحطاني توفي في السنوات التي ذكرنا(383 أو 387 هـ) ,فلن يكون إلا محمد بن صالح القحطاني صاحب تاريخ الأندلس


المطلوب إثبات تاريخ وفاة القحطاني صاحب النونية.



> وحتى في في كتاب تراجم شعراء الموسوعة الشعرية(1645/1) قالوا :
> عبد الله بن محمد القحطاني
> ? - ? هـ / ? - ? م
> أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الأندلسي القحطاني السلفي المالكي.
> كان فقيها حافظاً جمع تاريخاً لأهل الأندلس وقال أبو سعيد الإدريسي في تاريخ سمرقند أنه كان من أفضل الناس ومن ثقاتهم.
> وقال السمعاني: كان فقيهاً حافظاً في طلب العلم إلى المشرق والمغرب له (قصيدة نونية مطبوعة).اهـ
> وإذا رجعتم إلى كتاب السمعاني تجدون المذكور آنفا هو محمد بن صالح القحطاني


يلاحظ في صنيع أصحاب الموسوعة أولا:تسمية القحطاني صاحب النونية باسمه المشتهر به,ثم قالوا في ترجمته:أبو محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد الأندلسي القحطاني السلفي المالكي فلم يسموه باسمه الذي سماه به من نقلوا عنهم ترجمته أي محمد بن صالح وجعلوهما شخصا واحدا ولم يبينوا وجه تصرفهم هذا!! ثانيا:أنهم نسبوا إلى المترجم له صاحب تاريخ الأندلس هذه النونية ولم يسبقهم إلى هذه النسبة سابق, ولو أن واحدا ممن ترجموا له  عزوا إليه الكتابين معا لانحلّ الإشكال, ثم إن قول السمعاني المنقول عنه هكذا:



> وقال السمعاني: كان فقيهاً حافظاً في طلب العلم إلى المشرق والمغرب له (قصيدة نونية مطبوعة).اهـ


 
فنعلم قطعا وجزما ويقينا أن ما كتب بالأحمر ليس من قول السمعاني وإنما أضافوه من عندهم توهّما.



> انتم تعلمون أن نونية الإمام القحطاني أشهر من نار عل علم ـ  كما يقال ـ  وهو من أئمة الإسلام , فلا يمكن أن ينساه المؤرخون وأن لا  يذكروا شيئا عنه وقد ترجموا لمن هو أدنى مكانة منه في العلم بل ترجموا حتى  للفساق  والزنادقة .


كوننا لم نصل إلى ترجمته أو لم نحققها لا يعني أنهم أغفلوه,ثم علماء التراجم والتواريخ تختلف مقاصدهم في إيراد التراجم.
أخيرا لفت انتباهي أمر وهو أن القحطاني في النونية ذمّ أبا العلاء المعري الشاعر الفيلسوف وهذا كان مولده سنة 363 هـ أي كان له 24 سنة -على أكبر التقدير-حين وفاة الإمام القحطاني(على افتراض أن الناظم هو صاحب الترجمة)فإذا افترضنا أن نظمها كان حين كان للمعري من العمر ما ذُكِرفهذا يبعد في العادة جدّا, أن يكون له في هذه السن شأو وشهرة بسبب آرائه واعتقاداته الفلسفية فتستحق من أئمة السنة ذكره بالذم والرد عليه والتحذير من ضلالاته.
واللــه أعلــم

----------

